# Attention VA master plumbers



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I have been a master plumber now for years. When I got my license there was a SDS (Sewage Disposal Systems) endorsement you could get with out testing. Now DPOR is trying to say after they gave you the endorsement you need to be tested or give it up. This is wrong. There are many plumbers, electricians, HVAC people out here who were "Grandfathered" in and obviously dont know crap, yet they are not tested for any endorsement. Hell, I even tried to complain about their work to no avail. Like one guy, a so called master plumber wanted me to help him on a job, so I said yes. No sooner I get there I noticed 3, yes, THREE screwed up washing machine "S" traps on the floor! New construction at that! How the hell did he get grand fathered in? No one knows, no one cares. But now with this SDS endorsement thing, its BS! Anyone from VA knows DPOR has nothing to do with septic systems, we have to follow the plans set forth by the local board of health. They plan it, they inspect it, they sign off when the job is done, so why does DPOR got to get involved? I dont install drain fields no more, but the point is it was an endorsement that was given to me, now they want it back? 

BS! If you are from VA email DPOR and voice your opinion, if they get away with it what else are they going to get away with?


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Bill said:


> I have been a master plumber now for years. When I got my license there was a SDS (Sewage Disposal Systems) endorsement you could get with out testing. Now DPOR is trying to say after they gave you the endorsement you need to be tested or give it up. This is wrong. There are many plumbers, electricians, HVAC people out here who were "Grandfathered" in and obviously dont know crap, yet they are not tested for any endorsement. Hell, I even tried to complain about their work to no avail. Like one guy, a so called master plumber wanted me to help him on a job, so I said yes. No sooner I get there I noticed 3, yes, THREE screwed up washing machine "S" traps on the floor! New construction at that! How the hell did he get grand fathered in? No one knows, no one cares. But now with this SDS endorsement thing, its BS! Anyone from VA knows DPOR has nothing to do with septic systems, we have to follow the plans set forth by the local board of health. They plan it, they inspect it, they sign off when the job is done, so why does DPOR got to get involved? I dont install drain fields no more, but the point is it was an endorsement that was given to me, now they want it back?
> 
> BS! If you are from VA email DPOR and voice your opinion, if they get away with it what else are they going to get away with?



it's all about the cash....


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I know, but its BS that they can give you something and then want to take it away. 
Friggin Indian givers


----------



## PinkPlumber (May 20, 2012)

Bill said:


> I know, but its BS that they can give you something and then want to take it away.
> Friggin Indian givers



Government giveth, and taketh away...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

My Masters lic. never had that endorsement written on it? I'm more worried about how may $$ DPOR is going to suck out of me for lic. renewal/recert classes/contr. lic.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

mtfallsmikey said:


> My Masters lic. never had that endorsement written on it? I'm more worried about how may $$ DPOR is going to suck out of me for lic. renewal/recert classes/contr. lic.


 Every 2 years . Sit in the Plumbing & Gas classes ,, pay your $$ " U b a reel smarrt plumer "


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> Every 2 years . Sit in the Plumbing & Gas classes ,, pay your $$ " U b a reel smarrt plumer "


I do online continuing ed from the comfort of home. I think it's cheaper too.
Check out virginiaexamtraining.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Va. Plumber said:


> I do online continuing ed from the comfort of home. I think it's cheaper too.
> Check out virginiaexamtraining.


Are any/all online classes approved by DPOR now? I had heared they were concidering it last time I did the classes. I pass the time in class with a good 'ol Hot Rod magazine.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Bill said:


> I know, but its BS that they can give you something and then want to take it away.
> Friggin Indian givers


You cant say "indian giver" no more. :laughing:

Its politically incorrect. :jester:


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

mtfallsmikey said:


> Are any/all online classes approved by DPOR now? I had heared they were concidering it last time I did the classes. I pass the time in class with a good 'ol Hot Rod magazine.


All I know about is the plumbing CE. I did it almost 2 years ago and it only took 45 minutes. Looks like i will be doing it again next month. More money for the class and then license renewal. :furious:


----------



## robwilliams (May 6, 2011)

My son and I sit through those boring classes every two years to. We hate every minute of it. But we meet some really nice people there, other Plumbing Contractor's and such. We take the classes at the NAPE on Seminary Road. Kind of expensive, but they do offer a discount if there is more than one person from the same Company and if you are taking more than one specialty class. It is a real nice bunch of guys there.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

anyone done the online classes? Which ones are good...some are 1/2 price of a c. college course


----------



## Va. Plumber (Dec 8, 2008)

mtfallsmikey said:


> anyone done the online classes? Which ones are good...some are 1/2 price of a c. college course


I just did the CE through contractors institute. $40, print out 18 pages, click your way through a review of code changes, then take a 15 question test. You get 7 days to complete once you sign up. It took me 1.5 hours to complete and that included going to the store to get printer ink. They send results to the state within 7 days and you also get a certificate to print out. It's so much easier to at home than going to sit in the boring class. Now time to write a check to the State.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Va. Plumber said:


> I just did the CE through contractors institute. $40, print out 18 pages, click your way through a review of code changes, then take a 15 question test. You get 7 days to complete once you sign up. It took me 1.5 hours to complete and that included going to the store to get printer ink. They send results to the state within 7 days and you also get a certificate to print out. It's so much easier to at home than going to sit in the boring class. Now time to write a check to the State.


Thanks. will look into it. Was surprised when I got my Class B renewal in the mail, didn't go up this yr.


----------



## Relic (Sep 30, 2012)

Why is this a sticky? Just curious...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Relic said:


> Why is this a sticky? Just curious...


Because it really ticked of a MOD. :laughing:


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

*Virginia Code if anyone needed it ICC i think*

https://www2.iccsafe.org/states/Virginia/Plumbing/Plumbing_Frameset.html


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Relic said:


> Why is this a sticky? Just curious...


Prolly an accidental click. I ripped it off like a Band-Aid.

I may stick all my posts. That's a good idea.:no:


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Bump. I did the Electrical class Saturday, the last one thank goodness, was for 2008 NEC, how toopid is that? Va. should be adopting 2011 NEC. Instructors are fed up, will blow through these in an hour or so. I sent an e-mail to our House rep, discussed the situation, said they would look at it next year...


----------

